# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD Tren A What do you think??

## lzicc

Look good??

----------


## Juicy Sauce

> Look good??


yep. thats it bro. u got that fast man, i remember u mentioning it. have fun being a bull

----------


## lzicc

I hear ya brother. I'm syched, let me tell ya.  :7up: 

Feel like a little kid on Christmas. :AaGreen22:

----------


## Juicy Sauce

> I hear ya brother. I'm syched, let me tell ya. 
> 
> Feel like a little kid on Christmas.


i know how u feel. gonna start a tren -a, prop, dbol soon. im excited for both of us!!!

----------


## Seajackal

You're good to go, bro. Good luck in your cycle. BTW nice to have you back to
the pics area Izicc!  :Smilie:

----------


## lzicc

Thanks Seajackal. Always glad to post bro.

----------


## Xtralarg

Looks 100%......enjoy it brotha!

----------


## lzicc

Thanks bro. I gotta say, I've had tren depot and just got this tren a, and the tren a has more of a strong red tint to it. The tren e looks gold with a hint of red in it. Both are from BD. Must be the different esters I would guess? That tren a is strong looking.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Thanks bro. I gotta say, I've had tren depot and just got this tren a, and the tren a has more of a strong red tint to it. The tren e looks gold with a hint of red in it. Both are from BD. Must be the different esters I would guess? That tren a is strong looking.


Ive got some nice looking tren e......have look at the pics see what you think,coulor looks very similar to me,just my pics are a bit dark :Wink/Grin:

----------


## lzicc

The pics are a bit dark, but what I can see, the color looks just like mine. Very rich looking. Thanks for posting that.

----------


## lzicc

Here we go. Not that you can't see it, but the Tren Depot 100mg on the left and Tren A 75mg on the right. Big difference in the red tint. My Tren d is only 100mg per ml compare to your 200mg, so that could make mine lighter too I would think.

----------


## lzicc

Here is a better pic. I tweaked it with Photoshop. The background was bright white paper, so I adjusted the pic to match the actual background. Just saying the pic it altered from the original pic.

----------


## Seajackal

Nice pics Izicc!

----------


## powerliftmike

Looks legit to me. good luck

----------


## lzicc

Thanks bros.

----------

